# Global Cooling?



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2013)

A chilly Arctic summer has left nearly a million more square miles of ocean covered with ice than at the same time last year – an increase of 60 per cent.
The rebound from 2012’s record low comes six years after the BBC reported that global warming would leave the Arctic ice-free in summer by 2013.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...global-warming-predictions.html#ixzz2ePSTdsQ6 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 9, 2013)

No. If there is unusually cool weather it is just natural fluctuation in the Earth's temperature and meaningless. If there is unusually warm weather, however, that always signals global warming. :roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

The way this August was so cool with September early days of 30 s for low in Catskills the other day feels like 2000 and that was a great epic winter.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 9, 2013)

One cold summer doesn't make a trend anymore than one snowless winter. Talk to me in 2050. We'll see then.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 9, 2013)

Didnt you know that low temps is a sign of global warming?:what:

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2013)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 9165


'

Back within two sigma of the norm.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## 4aprice (Sep 9, 2013)

Warm AMO, cold PDO.  Antarctica ice at record levels.  Sun Cycle 25 supposed to be extremely quite.  Next 30 years should answer a lot of questions as to where we are going.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm on a boat in the arctic at this very moment.  As Abubob's graph above shows pretty clearly: an increase compared to a record low doesn't really mean anything.  In fact, just about everyone predicted that this year would have more ice than 2012 since 2012 was so exceptionally low (regression towards the mean).  

It's very enlightening talking to natives here.  The changes of the past few decades are being felt very directly and deeply in their daily lives.  Everything from hunting to travel to heating to food storage has been drastically altered within a lifetime.


----------



## dlague (Sep 9, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> No. If there is unusually cool weather it is just natural fluctuation in the Earth's temperature and meaningless. If there is unusually warm weather, however, that always signals global warming. :roll:



I guess they have to sell it when they can!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I'm on a boat in the arctic at this very moment.  As Abubob's graph above shows pretty clearly: an increase compared to a record low doesn't really mean anything.  In fact, just about everyone predicted that this year would have more ice than 2012 since 2012 was so exceptionally low (regression towards the mean).
> 
> It's very enlightening talking to natives here.  The changes of the past few decades are being felt very directly and deeply in their daily lives.  Everything from hunting to travel to heating to food storage has been drastically altered within a lifetime.




Agree totally, One data does not mean but it is in the right direction though. Good news hopefully.


Now, get your sorry ass home so we can a couple beers before the snow flies here.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 9, 2013)

^ yeah 3 weeks on this friggin boat without a beer.  Worse than prison...at least they get stuff smuggled in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...ea_ice_global_cooling_and_other_nonsense.html


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...ea_ice_global_cooling_and_other_nonsense.html



Yeah, Slate.  Juat as bad a posting a FOXNEWS link.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Did you even read it?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you even read it?


  Yes, but I could not resist the Slate jab.

And read my post above.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Yes, but I could not resist the Slate jab.
> 
> And read my post above.



I'm personally rooting for some cooling, but realistic about the fact that the climate is warming (not going to argue about the cause, though I'm pretty sure it's human caused). Anyway in the short run it supposedly makes for more intense storms which is a good thing when snow is involved ...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm personally rooting for some cooling, but realistic about the fact that the climate is warming (not going to argue about the cause, though I'm pretty sure it's human caused). Anyway in the short run it supposedly makes for more intense storms which is a good thing when snow is involved ...




I agree that we should be dumping crap in the environment.  But there is no viable real alternative yet for Texas tea that is cost prohibitive.


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2013)

Global Warming issue is like Coffee Bad for You issue - depending on who conducts the study is tips the scales either way!  In addition, activists hurt their cause by throwing the stories in our faces with any evidence that works in their favor and when that evidence goes the other way the fanatics get discredited as nut jobs.  This earth has warmed and cooled many times before any of us were around.

Another issue is all of the environmentalists that want fossil fuel based energy to go away do not accept wind generated power (ruins the landscape), hydro power (dams up rivers and unsightly power lines), solar power (solar farms are also an eye sore), nuclear power (too dangerous).  Not sure how to make everyone happy but one thing is for sure we all want to get around faster and have an unending thirst for more power.

The real truth is that solar and wind are currently not generating as much power as some projects estimated, rather, in many case (not all) utility companies build them for Carbon Credits and not so much for power generation.  

A carbon credit is a generic term for any tradable certificate or permit representing the right to emit one tonne of carbon dioxide or the mass of another greenhouse gas with a carbon dioxide equivalent (tCO2e) equivalent to one tonne of carbon dioxide.

BTW Mr. Global Warming (Al gore) himself uses more energy resources than most of the subscribers on this thread combined!

As far as I see - just ski on!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm always a bit dismayed at how people on the left seem "disappointed" when data points reveal perhaps the earth isnt heading for doom.  Creepy.  

As I frequently say, for some it teeters more on "religion" than "science".


----------

